# Oops busted - rant about loose dogs & armed ladies (me)



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

After having my chicken yard broken into this week & dealing with Animal Control on that issue, I have been very on edge about stray dogs. :hair: My other neighbor's dog was by today and gone before I could get my gun. Actually, it's his friend's dog that he sits - I have had problems with that dog before. Saw their two dogs tonight just a few minutes ago when we were rounding up the turkeys. I went in the house and loaded up some snakeshot into my .357 so I could fire a warning shot without hurting them. It's *incredibly* loud, I don't think the dogs would ever be back in my yard after being shot at once with it. Got out the door with the flashlight & the gun just in time to see the neighbor hurrying up and calling them home.

SIGH, I hope heard the neighbor heard me say to my husband that I had the gun loaded and was looking for the dogs. I hate to be the neighborhood Kill Joy, but I have HAD IT with loose dogs!!!!! :veryangry: 

I am turning into a momma bear! Anyways, thanks for letting me rant. :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Uhhgg...I know how you feel. We had a loose male dog that kept coming back to our house and eating our dog's food, pestering our dogs, chasing cats, etc. and it was FERAL like no other. We shot at that dog at least 5 times and it just kept coming back. We finally (and this may sound cruel) caught it watching my poor goaties by our goat pen and opened up on it...it took off yelping and running as fast as it could...never came back.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I hear ya :hair: We don't have a problem with dogs so much but with raccoons. We have one that has stuck around that isn't smart enough to climb my chicken fence but he kills the chickens that are dumb enough to get out of the fence. We had a pair of raccoons show up during the day about 6 months ago so I let one of my dogs out of the kennel to chase them up a tree...once they were up there I let them have it. 

Last summer the people on the next property over were building a house and one of the workers decided he didn't want his dog anymore so he just let it loose. The dog came over and started chasing my chickens :hair: I was furious when we discovered whose dog it was. He was microchipped, the owner was an idiot...obviously!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

lots of loose dogs around here too. mostly huskies and pit bulls. both breeds dont mind barking at goats and eating animals. :roll: good thing for our great pyr and bb gun


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

I understand your feelings! I am very tempted to shoot our neighbors' dogs. (Notice I said shoot them, not at them! lol) Before we had our fence, we let our goats free range, and my kids kept a good eye on them. Well, the neighborhood dogs kept coming and nipping at the poor things. I called all three neighbors about their dogs, actually visited them with their dogs in tow, as well. No avail. Stupid dogs still come around. Luckily our goats are in fences now, but our poor dog gets all worked up and barks like no ones business when the other dogs come around. Which is REALLY annoying in itself!!

It is soooo irritating. If I thought I wouldn't get sued, I would absolutely shoot at the dumb things.

Why do people get dogs if they are just going to let them loose all day long and do whatever they please???


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

:hair: Gaaaah! I don't get it, that is for sure. In Colorado you can legally shoot dogs that are attacking or harrassing your livestock.

The three that got into my coop earlier in the week were locked in the horse trailer because I was outside and had to finish milking the goat. I was going to dispatch them when the owner showed up and pleaded for their lives. They breed their dogs, and these were three half-grown pups that they can't give away... :angry: Just what the world needs - more poorly bred dogs that no one wants. :hair:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am glad they all know you mean business. Good for you.

I will say I have never in my life shot a gun, but I am going to learn because my DH is gone a lot and I need to know in case of something. 

So where in CO are you located at? I might of asked before but I can not remember. :shrug:


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

I am in the SW corner of the state. DH is gone alot, too.

One time he was gone and a sick marmot got into the house! That was an utter fiasco. Not sure if it had distemper or something worse. After I got it outside, I called all around trying to find a man to come and shoot it. It was too sick to even run away, but it was really aggressive - I ended up having to dispatch it myself. Awful, but you can't have a poor sick marmot laying on your doorstep, for the sake of the creature or your family!


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Around here if neighbors or visitors let their dogs roam free and they end up causing a problem on the farm, if the owners don't heed the first and only polite warning, it's time for the 3 S's (shoot, shovel & shut up about it). 

Thankfully, we haven't had a single problem since we've gotten our Great Pyr (I'm knocking on wood as I type).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I to...know just... what you are going through ...and sometimes we have to protect our beloved animals and livelihood.....I also... had a neighbors dog(s) kill and taunt my animals..I even warned.. the neighbor in a nice way..to no avail ...for 3 months.........it isn't pleasant... to have to have to kill the dog....but ...what are you suppose to do.....let them kill..? No way ....I will not allow that....I love my animals and I will protect them....as you are trying to do....good job.. :wink: :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awful isn;t it?

Around here we also follow the 3 S's.....a very nice visit to a neighbor 1 time is all it takes BUT if that visit doesn't take care of the problem, they obviously don't care that much for the dog :shrug: 

I have shot dogs, as well as fired warning shots, knock on wood there hasn't been any visitors here for awile. 
My neighbors know that I would expect the same if it were my dogs on their property.
I also will not stand for dogs running deer...most hunters around here plant them on the spot.


----------



## artzkat (Oct 22, 2007)

I know exactly what you are up against. It is legal to shoot dogs here too if they are harassing deer or livestock. We saw two hound type dogs go flying past our kitchen window chasing our Guinea hens and headed for the goat pen. My husband keeps a "critter" rifle by the door and he managed to shoot one and the other headed off into the woods. 

The dog he killed had on a collar...but no tags, so we could not notify the owner. A couple of days later I heard that a neighbor about a mile away had let his dogs out "for their morning run in the woods" and only one came home. He figured that someone shot it and he was going to give the remaining dog away. NONE of this had to happen! I HATE killing people's pets. But sometimes hard decisions have to be made.

Kat


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I don't play around here. The owner MIGHT get one warning if I catch the dog before it does damage. Otherwise I shoot to kill, and call the sheriff to make a report and animal control to pick the body up.

I've lost too many animals in the past to roving dogs and I just don't have the patience to deal with it. 

Thankfully, there doesn't seem to be a problem in our new place. No one's dogs really run loose at all. Once the neighbor behind us, their dog got loose, but they were hot on her heels to catch her and apologized for her coming over to take a look at me. (I was in the yard.)


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

Alrighty Epona, I'm moving in next door. That sounds like a great neighborhood to me.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'd LOVE if you were next door! :greengrin: 

Not saying this neighborhood is the best LOL. People here keep to themselves, which in my mind, is the best thing ever. Especially since they keep their critters to themselves too!

People out here know its not a joke, loose dogs will be shot. Too many people have livestock that are their livelihood. 

It's amusing though, when one of the livestock get loose. Just the other day, the people who just very recently moved across the street, their horse got out and was wandering down the road. I caught him and brought him back, much to the relief of the owners.

You could tell he was a very OLD horse and VERY well taken care of. I was tickled pink to see that. They also have some chickens, and some dogs (very securely fenced!). I think they were concerned I would be bothered (you can't see the goat pen from their house, its right behind my house, its a wonder you can't hear the loud mouths though!) but I was just pleased to see how well they take care of their critters and to give the old fellow a pat.

Plus I like rooster crowing. :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats not right -- you shouldnt be sued for taking care of a pets to your livestock. CHeck your laws.



Lawanda said:


> I understand your feelings! I am very tempted to shoot our neighbors' dogs. (Notice I said shoot them, not at them! lol) Before we had our fence, we let our goats free range, and my kids kept a good eye on them. Well, the neighborhood dogs kept coming and nipping at the poor things. I called all three neighbors about their dogs, actually visited them with their dogs in tow, as well. No avail. Stupid dogs still come around. Luckily our goats are in fences now, but our poor dog gets all worked up and barks like no ones business when the other dogs come around. Which is REALLY annoying in itself!!
> 
> It is soooo irritating. If I thought I wouldn't get sued, I would absolutely shoot at the dumb things.
> 
> Why do people get dogs if they are just going to let them loose all day long and do whatever they please???


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Actually you are right!

http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stus ... #s19_20_16

I guess they must have changed it some time or other, because everyone I asked told me you could not shoot at the dog chasing your livestock.

I am glad I checked. I think I may print this up and take it to my neighbors' house. Cuz I don't want to shoot his dog, but I don't want her worrying my goats neither!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes...... you definitely can shoot the dog.... if attacking or chasing your livestock.....the people that are telling you.......... you can't shoot them or...you will be sued....hmmm.....I wonder if there dogs get lose.....and they don't want you shooting there dogs.... :roll:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

I can remember shortly after I bought this place, having a pit bull show up in my front yard. I had a black lab mix at that time, who was awesome. Never left the property (which we didn't have fenced at the time), but boy did he patrol and defend the borders. I heard him setting up a ruckus out by the garage, so I went out to find him standing in the garage, with the pit bull about 30 feet away. I grabbed his collar and heard the pit do that deep rumbling growl, the kind that makes the hair stand up on the back of your neck. 

So here I stand, holding my dog to keep him from going after the pit, with the pit challenging us, and I'm thinking that this wasn't going to end good. A car pulls in the driveway, young gal get out and chases the pit until she catches him. As she's loading him in the car, she throws a nonchalant "sorry bout that" over her shoulder. I told her that it was ok, but if he showed up here again, I would shoot him.

We know keep a loaded gun in the house, and I learned how to use it. I'll be darned if somebody else's dog is going to challenge me on my own property, and yes, the 3 "S" rule applies here too.


----------

